# Humble beginnings



## Boatboy24 (May 14, 2012)

Got my triple berry foiled and labeled tonight. I used Avery labels and the Avery template for them within Microsoft Word. But there was some blank space on either the top or bottom of many of the labels. Not sure what was causing it, as it looked fine on screen. Definitely need to work on the labels, but these will do just fine for my first batch.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 14, 2012)

Beautiful blush wine and so nice and clear. Labels look great on the bottles.


----------



## Julie (May 15, 2012)

Wine looks great and so does the labels.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (May 15, 2012)

Wine and labels look great!! Good job...


----------



## shoebiedoo (May 16, 2012)

that's all I have to say


----------



## harleydmn (May 16, 2012)

Good Job!!!!


----------



## jswordy (May 16, 2012)

I'd say that turned out well! Look delish!


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (May 16, 2012)

Looking good!


----------



## roadpupp (May 16, 2012)

Which Avery Label is that? 

I looked up one that another thread mentioned and it looked small. I like this one a lot.


----------



## OldCanalBrewing (May 16, 2012)

I get those white areas too. I used both Publisher and the online Avery label maker, still get those spaces. I dont know how to "resize" the label measurement in properties to get rid of this. if anyone has answers, please help. 
Thanks!


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 16, 2012)

Thanks for the kind comments, everyone. 

Roadpup: those are the 8164 labels. 4" x 3.33"

Jim


----------



## dangerdave (May 17, 2012)

Boatboy! How does it taste?! What recipe did you use? ...


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 17, 2012)

dangerdave said:


> Boatboy! How does it taste?! What recipe did you use? ...



I used your Easy Peasy recipe - cut in half (roughly) for 3 gallons. Instead of 3lbs of frozen berry blend, I used 10 oz each of blueberries, raspberries and blackberries. The half recipe would have called for 1 bottle of RealLemon. I used 3/4 of the bottle for a slightly reduced acidity. 

It's good. Right now, very lemony/acidic up front. That goes away quickly and finishes with berries and sweetness. I'm looking forward to trying it again at the two week mark to see if it integrates at all (that'll be next weekend). I think I'll start another batch soon. This one probably won't last the summer, as I like it, and I have several people interested in it. So I'm sure I'll be giving at least a few bottles away.


----------



## dangerdave (May 17, 2012)

Glad to hear it turned out good. Make more, you will soon run out. After consultation with my wife (my source of inspiration!), I changed the name and label for my triple-berry-lemon...in the "less-is-more" catagory.


----------

